# How Much to plow this lot?



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

How much to plow this lot? 405' X 850'= 344,250 sq ft wide open plowing

With what equipment?

And to salt it?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

CNYScapes said:


> How much to plow this lot? 40' X 850'= 344,250 sq ft wide open plowing
> 
> With what equipment?
> 
> And to salt it?


Good thing you are asking us to quote it... cause your math is wrong.... its 34,000 sqft

3/4hr x your hourly rate = YOUR PRICE.

.75 x your price per ton = YOUR PRICE


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

it is 405' X 850' my typo- so how much?


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

900.00 per push
110.00 a ton for salt


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

900.00 per push
110.00 a ton for salt
Loader with 16 or 20 foot pusher and a least one truck.


----------

